# A Beginner's Tale



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Let start! 

I am a beginner to saltwater, and now I feel comfortable enough to start my own thread!

From here on, I will share my experience and also seeking help at the same time, so I can enjoy it!

I am still debating if I should wait for the contest or not! 



Anyway, first off! I think I brought too many live rocks  Took me awhile to unload them all (quite heavy) 

















I am still unpacking as we speak 

tank is a 30G 30 x 12 x 18


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

hahaha!! I didn't go that crazy when I first started but its sooo easy to get too much. Really nice LR! where did you pick it up from?


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Ciddian said:


> hahaha!! I didn't go that crazy when I first started but its sooo easy to get too much. Really nice LR! where did you pick it up from?


a local hobbist, some LR got sponge, mushroom and some soft corals



I hope they survive! 

This is the photo I took, before the person gave me the LR 










Full 20G shot (Maybe I can win the competition with this tank) LOL~!


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Too much rocks, barely fit into the 30G now 


















found 2 bristle stars among the rocks


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

Now, you, my friend need a bigger tank! Already! LOL


----------



## Tark77 (Sep 6, 2010)

50seven said:


> Now, you, my friend need a bigger tank! Already! LOL


Agreed!!! You should sell the 30 & 20 and go for a 40+ and 10/15. That way you can still play in the competition!!!!!

(its funny how we can all rationalize buying more tanks)!!!


----------



## marblerye (Jul 25, 2010)

LOL
Too much rock! Where will the fish go? 
Nice coralline algae growth on some of those pieces! Will surely spread and create an oasis of 'purple' once things are established. 

I agree with the multiple tank idea; more tanks equals double the fun!

BTW roughly how many lbs of rock is all that?


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Update:
My light is in...

AquaticLife Quad Fixture 









I chose AquaticLife over Tek, because it is cheaper and I hope it will be as good as Tek



marblerye said:


> LOL
> 
> BTW roughly how many lbs of rock is all that?


Around 80lbs


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

if you ever need to get rid of some of the LR let me know! I'll be needing some come january


----------



## sdergar (Nov 11, 2010)

Sorry for budding in but what contest? I think you should go bigger on the tank as well. 

Steve


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

sdergar said:


> Sorry for budding in but what contest? I think you should go bigger on the tank as well.
> 
> Steve


http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?p=151389#post151389


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

*I Over Did It!!!! *


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

lol you need to balance this out...either change the light or change the tank. It'll be very distracting...


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Rofl!!!!  Ahhh Bigfishy...

Maybe plumb your refuge somehow beside the bigger tank?... Go taller and then make it so it can just pour back in! LOL


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

get a bigger tank!!!


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Riceburner said:


> get a bigger tank!!!


Not going to happen!

Update:
I got every piece of equipments, and I am kind of hesitate to start up (feeling lazy again)


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

What do you mean? It looks like you've got lots of room for a bigger tank. You have our blessing to go for it, LOL


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

bigfishy said:


> Not going to happen!
> 
> Update:
> I got every piece of equipments, and I am kind of hesitate to start up (feeling lazy again)


lol are you selling it all off now?


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

*Project On Hold!*



gucci17 said:


> lol are you selling it all off now?


Yes, my plan is changed.

I just acquired three 4" - 5" Scarlet Pleco, and I am out of funds for the salt stuff

so... Project is on hold!



I can tell you, L25 is not CHEAP at all...


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

bigfishy said:


> Yes, my plan is changed.
> 
> I just acquired three 4" - 5" Scarlet Pleco, and I am out of funds for the salt stuff
> 
> ...


LOL you are crazy...


----------



## Kweli (Jun 2, 2010)

Maybe you can grow a mary-jane plant on the left and right of the tank... you have the space = )


----------

